# Update of Diamond



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

She is now just over 1 year old, approx 70lbs.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What a sweet face. Thanks for posting the pictures *Cannon from NJ*. Much appreciated.

Joe


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks for the update! i know i for one love seeing them grow up!


----------



## ImwithLoki (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful! Love her color 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, here's a few more pics....



[URL=http://s654.photobucket.com/user/squigz911/media/IMAG1081.jpg.html]


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't realize I posted a couple of these pics on my other thread. I wish I would have made 1 "Updates on Diamond" thread so everyone can see how she's grown, because I'm sure the threads with puppy pics are pages back.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

She tries to destroy every toy out in the yard so none of the other dogs can play with them. This is her 3rd jolly ball now that she's working on chewing the handle off of. She's a destroyer, but I'm so grateful that she doesn't chew anything in the house besides her own toys, which she knows by name. Like, I'll say " go get the rope" or "go get the frisbee", and even colors like "yellow ball" or "red ball" or "tennis ball". Very smart and fast learner. Here's a few more pics. It's crazy how her coat pops in the sun. On cloudy days or in the shade or inside, she's straight grey, but in the right sunlight, light brown shows through down her sides.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Diamond is looking great! Thank for sharing updated pics.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Like I previously said, I do have a thread of puppy pics, but for old times sake.....


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

She's on the last hole of her 22"x1" leather collar, about to graduate to a new 1 1/4" custom collar. what do you guys think of this collar in black?...

(I like leather collars & leashes)


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the design on that collar. It would look nice in black, I prefer pink collars for my female but that's just me being girly lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oooh that collar is nice! Diamond is gorgeous


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks people. I'm going to order a collar sometime in the next week. I'm just still trying to decide if I should get some color like a shade of blue in there with the black design or all black (on black leather), and it has to be handmade so that will take time, but whenever I do get it I'll be sure to show you all.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not very good at editing pictures but here is the best I could do at changing colors to get a better idea of the design in different colors.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the black and the blue/teal one!


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

Diamond looks great, I think she would look great in the blue one. thanks for the update.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I do like the turquoise but Idk if it would look too "boyish". I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go with black on black because its neutral, and we've always used black leather collars.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I was also looking at this collar in black. It can be used as a fixed collar or choke collar. I like the look of it but would probably never use it as a choke collar because I train with choker chains. I'm leaning toward the 1 1/4 collar with the design, what do you guys think?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cannon from NJ said:


> I do like the turquoise but Idk if it would look too "boyish".


Turquoise would NOT be too boyish, royal blue maybe, but turquoise... nope. it would look great on her!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> I'm not very good at editing pictures but here is the best I could do at changing colors to get a better idea of the design in different colors.


Loving the pink!!!


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

She's grey with blue/greenish eyes, I don't think I'd like the pink or purple on her. All the different designs and colors all look awesome, I've just never been into flashy collars, just straight flat black, but now I'm really torn between a few different collars..... another possible candidate...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pink is awesome on grey dogs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Aw, well if pink isn't really an option I'd go with the turquoise. I'm the opposite as you, then, I love bright colors on my dogs' collars  

I agree with MSK, pink would look good! I'm totally biased though Xena has had all pink collars except for one


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe you guys are right... At first I wanted turquoise on black, a different design even. Now, I'd rather have black on black because it looks sleek I think. I messed around with the color editing and this is the best black I could make it.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Diamond loves water! The hose is her favorite and she enjoys going to the beach. It's so nice out today, I filled her baby pool. She dunks her whole head under water, splashes around and tries to bite the water... then she decided that she wanted to move her pool, ha.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Sporting her new 1' 1/4'in custom leather collar. Tell me her white spot on her neck doesn't look like a heart or a -Diamond-....


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)




----------

